# Crime Statistics



## TxPhantom (May 6, 2006)

Came across this artice in my email today. How safe is your city? Go to;

http://www.infoplease.com/ipa/A0004902.html?mail-05-19


----------



## Method (May 6, 2006)

Hmm, Orlando isn't there. :? 

I'm guessing that's a good thing.


----------



## Shipwreck (Jan 26, 2006)

Oh, I feel so safe when I travel to Houston...

NOT....... 8)


----------

